# 7.1 speakers with spdif under 7 k



## eureca_eureca (Jun 14, 2008)

i am planning to get a 7.1 for my pc , mobo is abit ip 35 e

this has a spdif out which speakers are best under 7 k with spidf and gives 7.1 sound almost on all audio 


please help me


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 15, 2008)

Inspire T7700 should be the compromised choice. However, i dont think its under 7k!


----------



## Kush6 (Jun 15, 2008)

Why do you want 7.1???? Stick to 5.1 - only few games and hardly any movies have native 7.1 sound encoding. For a 5.1 Setup Altec Lansing FX5051 is awesome but its 10K. You might try the Altec Lansing VS3251E or the Creative Inspire T6060 to stay in your budget. P.S. Not sure if these are S/PDiF though. Sorry.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't Go For 7.1 My Friend Had Brought It But Only 4 Of The Ports For Speakers Were Working


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2008)

eureca_eureca said:


> i am planning to get a 7.1 for my pc , mobo is abit ip 35 e
> 
> this has a spdif out which speakers are best under 7 k with spidf and gives 7.1 sound almost on all audio
> 
> ...



Increase your budget a little bit and get the following:

1) A dolby/DTS soundcard
2) Logitech X-540


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jun 19, 2008)

Please tell me how much more i must ad dto my budget for a good 7.1


----------



## Kush6 (Jun 19, 2008)

Around 10K should get you a reasonable 7.1 System. I say stick to 5.1, you'll be wasting money. But its your choice.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 19, 2008)

eureca_eureca said:


> Please tell me how much more i must ad dto my budget for a good 7.1


See, as i mentioned in my first reply that, T7700 is an entry level 7.1! There arent much 7.1 systems available for PC. Creative Gigaworks 7.1 is the best out there and costs a massive 32K!! Trust me u dont wanna go for that system. Ok, lets say, u get a descent 7.1 for 12K! Now think about the ways u can use ur system's 8 channels at all time? I dont think there'll be that many ways! 
See, for that price range, u'll get a basic 7.1 system boasting 100 to 150W! Btw, T7700 is ~90W ! And with 10K+ budget, u can go for a nice 5.1 system with more wattage and functionality! 
Think about it..


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jun 21, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> See, as i mentioned in my first reply that, T7700 is an entry level 7.1! There arent much 7.1 systems available for PC. Creative Gigaworks 7.1 is the best out there and costs a massive 32K!! Trust me u dont wanna go for that system. Ok, lets say, u get a descent 7.1 for 12K! Now think about the ways u can use ur system's 8 channels at all time? I dont think there'll be that many ways!
> See, for that price range, u'll get a basic 7.1 system boasting 100 to 150W! Btw, T7700 is ~90W ! And with 10K+ budget, u can go for a nice 5.1 system with more wattage and functionality!
> Think about it..



Thanks for the brief explanation, i think i must switch to 5.1 insted of spending above 10 k


----------

